# Czech Medical Entrace Exam



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea about the content of the exam being held in June 2007, they don't recomend the revision course if you have a grades higher than CCC but i achieved AAAaa, shoud i do the revison course just in case?


----------



## DrAndrew (Mar 26, 2007)

I looked into Charles Uni, and I don't suppose the course will be worth it with your grades, as it's very expensive anyway!
Perhaps the best thing to do, if you're worried, will be to brush up on your Sciences and Maths by yourself.


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

See i am actually doing that at the moment, but i do need some information about the syllabus and some more detail than the one they give on the Charles Uni website. and i don't understand why they can't give detailed syllabuses.

But if anyone has some idea what sort of difficulty level is the exam going to be please let me know.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

aac3000 said:


> Does anyone have any idea about the content of the exam being held in June 2007, they don't recomend the revision course if you have a grades higher than CCC but i achieved AAAaa, shoud i do the revison course just in case?


It's the 3 sciences covered. They dont go into too much detail, if you've got that high grades, I dont think you need to do the revision course.

here's example of entrance exam for 2nd faculty:

Entrance Procedure - 2nd Medical School

sample questions for 1st faculty can be found here:

1st Faculty of Medicine - Study - Information for Applicants


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you majid, tht was actually very helpful.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hmm if you dont mind me asking why are you going abroad with your grades?is it for the experience or is it difficult getting admission?


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well i was unable to get into a medical School in UK.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

same here..but why not try again?


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thts becuz i real want to be a Doctor and i really want to go the extra mile. So tell me about yourself.?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hmmmmm..wouldnt reapplying be going the an extra mile too?


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

aac3000 said:


> Thts becuz i real want to be a Doctor and i really want to go the extra mile. So tell me about yourself.?


 
it would be best for u to in the meantime do some other course like first aid or summat n reapply again. Going abroad suits peepz wit lower grades than urself. why sell urself short?


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello ppl i did reapply but i still didn't get anywhere and this is my Gap Year!!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

aac3000 said:


> Hello ppl i did reapply but i still didn't get anywhere and this is my Gap Year!!


yeh thats the sad thing about this country, it's pretty hard to get in once you reapply


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> yeh thats the sad thing about this country, it's pretty hard to get in once you reapply


my m8 from hackney reapplied this year with 4As and a B.( bio, chem, maths, futher maths n physicsrespectively). He got an interview from liecester which he failed n nought else! he went to saudi arabia to do degree in islamic studies and arabic history just a monf ago. the entry of a retake candidate is basically no entry. got more chance wit ash, even wit abishek about!!!


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

what's Gap year?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

yas said:


> what's Gap year?


basically a year taken out after college before university.

Some people use their gap years to retake to apply to medicine.
Some chill out.
Some get some work experience.


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

I got into Prague!!!!!#happy


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

aac3000 said:


> I got into Prague!!!!!#happy


well done bruv! when r u flying out, when does semester start? have u linked wit other uk ppl going there? good luk with the course bruv, hold it up for the uk-respec:happy:.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

well done!

which faculty??


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations aac3000! #yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

*dance* can wehave a e-party...also aac this may b a personal question but did u have 2 pay for yourself (fees etc) or did u have 2 take out a bank loan?

oh n i know a retake canditate who got into the uk with 3 A's


----------



## aac3000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry PPl i couldn't come on line for a long time, well cuz i went on a backpacking trip in US..... very exciting

But anyway yeah i had to pay for my fees for Prague.


----------

